# Saw this while camping!



## morloch (Sep 8, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## Masin (Sep 8, 2012)

morloch said:


> Love this!



Aw, I love it!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 8, 2012)

I love it too! I want that in my backyard now lol.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## wellington (Sep 9, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I love it too! I want that in my backyard now lol.



Be careful putting a tortoise or turtle sign of any kind in your yard. If others can see it, it advertises what you have and to possibly be stolen. I was going to buy one of those turtle/tortoise crossing signs, until I thought about the advertiseing what I have.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 9, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 9, 2012)

wellington said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > I love it too! I want that in my backyard now lol.
> ...



Oh now ..... just hang it below the AR-15 pic and Beware of owner sign ......


Actually smart tip "Barb......

and yes Elliot ... I would dig that sign to join the others in my yard too~! ...and by the way ....there is a place online that will make any street signs you want * they look like the real deal and the artwork is endless.....

JD~


----------



## Jeansie1988 (Sep 9, 2012)

Very neat lol


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2012)

I saw quite a variety of turtle crossing signs out on the road, but never a hatching time one. That's neat. So did you see any turtles


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## morloch (Sep 11, 2012)

Lol!! Not one!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 11, 2012)

wellington said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > I love it too! I want that in my backyard now lol.
> ...



Oh trust me I know I keep my guys/gals under wraps. 



N2TORTS said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Eweezyfosheezy said:
> ...



Well come on now JD whats the website called?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2012)

morloch said:


> Lol!! Not one!!



 I think any time they put up any kind of animal crossing sign, those animals all move to an unsigned location.


----------



## pam (Sep 14, 2012)

Cool


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 14, 2012)

Love the sign


----------

